# orange amp + cab.



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a orange rocker 50w with orange 4/12 cab both hand made in England, paid 2200 for head alone and 1200 for cab, will sell both for 2k. If you know anything about amps, this is a very good setup, same rig that jimmy page uses. give me a call or txt 713 480 twelve twelve.


----------

